# Elk mount



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

My father in law harvested a beautiful 6x5 this past December season. Thanks Chuck!.... I'm looking for some good pics of non buggling bulls that he might like to mount his similar to. Pics would be great! Semi sneak with a turned 45 degree turn is what he's looking for. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Thanks fish. What kind of spread is on those bulls?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

About 30" inside spread.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

That seems to be the problem with his bull. He shot an 8 year old bull with a 42 inch spread. He's been getting many "I don't knows" from a few taxidermists in regards to the form he can fit it on and the specific turn.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

pm Firefighter on this forum. I think his bull was somewhere around a 45" spread and he had a big turn in his mount.

Left or right turn closed mouth semi sneak: 

http://www.mckenziesp.com/catalog38/Page.aspx?page=181

Or you can do a hard turn bugling form and use an interchangeable head that is not bugling.

Tell your buddy he will want to get at least one of the antlers pinned (probably both) to make it easier to get in and out of places. I know Jason had to and I wish I would have done that with mine.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Ya probably have to go with a harder sweeping turn,closer to 90 degree.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

A good taxi can alter the form to fit your needs. If you want a specific turn on it and it doesnt clear the wall you can tip its head down a little bit and its antlers will come away from the wall. An inch or to dip affects the antlers alot! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

great point turning the head more or tipping it down will give you more antler clearance.


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

you can also add a bit of an offset shoulder if need be, that will get you a few more inches off the wall. Along with tipping the head down a bit. Spread doesn't have much to do with it, its about depth.


----------



## tazzymoto (Mar 16, 2005)

You may want to consider pining the antlers as well, Those big bulls can be chalenging to get through a door:sad:


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

This sounds simple but for clarification, What do you mean by pinning the antlers? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Meaning making them detachable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Gotcha, thanks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This one is bugling, but I believe you can get a closed mouth hard turn, but it wasn't an option for me, as I would literally have to put the mount on the floor to miss the ceiling.

They tend to stick out a ways from the wall


----------

